# Pit Barrel Brisket



## smokeschop (Apr 27, 2014)

Just threw, oops mean HUNG, a brisket on the Pit Barrel Cooker.  Had the cooker for about a month now.  Done some great chicken, which made great Chicken Salad sandwiches, and some really good ribs (always been a weak spot for me).  First time trying a brisket on the new cooker.  Trying new rub as well.  Will update later.  Anyone else hung a brisket on a PBC?   Seen only a few comments on it so far on the forums.   (Threw a rack of ribs on as well for good measure)













Brisket.JPG



__ smokeschop
__ Apr 27, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello.  Lookin good so far.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 27, 2014)

Gonna be some good chewin !


----------



## smokeschop (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's the finished brisket... It was so tender and delicious.  Rubbed the brisket with pickle juice and mustard first, then a simple rub of pepper, salt, seasoned salt, and garlic powder (per John Lewis of La Barbeque in Austin).  Wrapped it at 155, pulled it off at 203.  Sat in cooler for 2 hours.  Started the cook at 9:30am.  Ate dinner at 6:00pm.  As of this post at 8:35pm, the Pit Barrel Cooker is still holding at 270 degrees on initial load of charcoal.   Brisket was great, but the best part of the meal might have been the "Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans"!  First time making those, won't be the last.













photo 2.JPG



__ smokeschop
__ Apr 27, 2014


















photo 1.JPG



__ smokeschop
__ Apr 27, 2014






Also threw on some baby back ribs using the Memphis dust recipe from amazingribs.com for a mid cook snack!













photo 3.JPG



__ smokeschop
__ Apr 27, 2014






Had these two blondes eyeballing me the whole time I was cooking....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















photo 4.JPG



__ smokeschop
__ Apr 27, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Apr 27, 2014)

SmokeSchop said:


> photo 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's is one of the prettiest briskets I have seen. That's beautiful. I can see this adding to the top of the list. That's worth breaking out a firebreather!

Cute blondes, long and curly or short and sassy........ LOL

Totally awesome post!

BTW where do ya lay your head down at night? That's sure some pretty weather you got there.


----------



## smokeschop (Apr 27, 2014)

Foamheart,

I am in The Woodlands, Tx, an hour north of Houston.  Go Rockets!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 27, 2014)

The Woodlands...... what a traffic jam! LOL.... I lived on Lake Conroe for a couple a years. It was back and forth to Interconn. Fly out Monday, come home Thursday or Saturday.....

They had a great custom butcher in Conroe back then!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 28, 2014)

That all looks terrific, and I LOVE the doggies!!!!!!! (I have three). What are their names? Great post! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smokeschop (Apr 28, 2014)

Foamheart,

The Woodlands is a great place to live... on the weekends!  Monday through Friday is a bit rough.  I work by the airport (IAH) so at least I am not driving all the way into downtown.  Haven't found me a good butcher yet (more lack of me trying, vs lack of good butchers), been relying on the meats from HEB mainly.  Typically been able to find some good "left-handed" briskets there...

Leah,

The one on the left is Lucy (a golden-doodle) and the one on the right is Cooper, a dog we were babysitting.  We got really lucky when we got Lucy, she is a great dog, and puts up with so much from my 4 year old son Klayton.  Don't know how someone gave her up (she is a rescue), she is just the sweetest dog.  What kind of dogs do you have?

Is it lunch time yet?  I am ready for leftovers already!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh SmokeSchop, that Lucy is just ADORABLE, as is your visitor!

I had FIVE dogs actually, though now it is just down to three remaining these days but they are sweet nonetheless!













DSCF4330.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 28, 2014






From left to right (all male and all "NON-shedders") are: Tabouli: He's a Miniature Schnoodle (Half Schnauzer, Half Poodle), and then Voss, (he's an American Cocker Spaniel), and then Steak Tatare, and he's a Tibetan Terrier who was a rescue and came to us very sick and with many issues (so he looks a little frail in this photo but is better now thankfully). So that's the current pack.

I cook for all three! (They ate bluefish and grilled camel today, along with fresh papaya, raw zucchini, and then some dry dog chow added in that is "Venison & Sweet Potato" without any corn, soy or wheat.

But I didn't mean to hijack your beautiful thread here, as your food and post was magnificent and so back to that!

Your Lucy and pal however, just stopped me in my tracks, being the dog lover that I am.

OK, here's to your great food! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello.  Gotta agree with my friend Foam on this one, GREAT LOOKIN BRISKET!!!  I just KNEW you had to be a Texas boy when I saw the picts.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great job.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeschop (Apr 28, 2014)

Leah,

I am a dog person as well, so love to chat about dogs anytime (wish I had more than one).  That's a handsome looking pack you got there, and it sounds like the eat good (and better than me!).   Lucy gets by with regular dog food (simple six ingredient one), augmented with some scraps from my kids dinner plates (for some reason my plate never has anything left on it).  She had a really good Easter, when her "grandmothers" made sure she got plenty of the turkey and ham I smoked.

Just checked out your blog, some good looking food there!

Cheers


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Smokeschop! How kind!

And Lucy must have LOVED Easter indeed! That's fabulous!!!!!

Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## smokeschop (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh, one thing I forgot to mention, the brisket was about a 12#'er.  It was slightly longer than the cooking space of the PBC.  As such, the bottom of the brisket (the flat in this case, as I hooked it through the point) was on the coals!  Over time it pulled away as the brisket shrank a bit.  Yet that end was just as tender and juicer as the rest of the point.  

Thanks everyone for all the kind words!  First time poster, so you have made this a fun experience!  I always knew I liked cooking, and now I think I may like talking about cooking almost as much.


----------



## hickorybutt (May 6, 2014)

This picture is money...  Tasty lookin' brisket.













photo 1.JPG



__ smokeschop
__ Apr 27, 2014


----------



## camping hoosiers (May 19, 2014)

Nice job! Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have been reading about the Pit Barrel Cooker and really like what I see so far... I think I'll be ordering one of these pretty soon...


----------



## smokeschop (Dec 17, 2014)

Hoosiers,

Hi highly recommend the PBC.  Very easy to use, food turns out tasty and juicy.


----------



## bobbehrooz (Sep 26, 2015)

I was wondering if you could help me understand why my brisket was dry with lots of liquid after wrapping.

I did my first brisket on the PBC following Nathan’s recommendation and I my brisket came out dry while a lot of liquid (1 ½ cup) had accumulated at end resting period when I opened the wrapping.

I got an approx 10 lb brisket flat from Costco, prepared the PBC charcoal the standard way and hung the brisket. After 3 hours at approx 270 brisket reached 160, wrapped it adding ½ cup apple juice and put it back on the rack, after 2 hours it reached 200, I stored it in a cooler for 1 hour and then unwrapped it and cut it. The brisket was dry while a lot of liquid (1 ½ cup) had accumulated.













20150920_190227.jpg



__ bobbehrooz
__ Sep 26, 2015


















20150920_191331.jpg



__ bobbehrooz
__ Sep 26, 2015


----------



## jaburr25 (Oct 5, 2015)

bobbehrooz said:


> I was wondering if you could help me understand why my brisket was dry with lots of liquid after wrapping.
> I did my first brisket on the PBC following Nathan’s recommendation and I my brisket came out dry while a lot of liquid (1 ½ cup) had accumulated at end resting period when I opened the wrapping.
> I got an approx 10 lb brisket flat from Costco, prepared the PBC charcoal the standard way and hung the brisket. After 3 hours at approx 270 brisket reached 160, wrapped it adding ½ cup apple juice and put it back on the rack, after 2 hours it reached 200, I stored it in a cooler for 1 hour and then unwrapped it and cut it. The brisket was dry while a lot of liquid (1 ½ cup) had accumulated.
> 
> ...


I am in no way an expert especially on a PBC. But it seems to me that you may have smoked it too hot and fast. IDK just a thought. No expert just an Ol fat boy from Texas...lol


----------



## vroomc14 (Feb 25, 2016)

Did you trim the fat well? I had a 10# from Costco and it turned out perfect:













20160124_123109.jpg



__ vroomc14
__ Feb 25, 2016


















20160124_143220.jpg



__ vroomc14
__ Feb 25, 2016


















20160124_143720.jpg



__ vroomc14
__ Feb 25, 2016






Will be doing another brisket this coming weekend! We used a 1/2 cup of beef broth for liquid, pulled it 160, wrapped pulled it again at 203, wrapped in towel and put in cooler for an hour and half.

PBC is the bomb!


----------



## smokeschop (Apr 27, 2014)

Just threw, oops mean HUNG, a brisket on the Pit Barrel Cooker.  Had the cooker for about a month now.  Done some great chicken, which made great Chicken Salad sandwiches, and some really good ribs (always been a weak spot for me).  First time trying a brisket on the new cooker.  Trying new rub as well.  Will update later.  Anyone else hung a brisket on a PBC?   Seen only a few comments on it so far on the forums.   (Threw a rack of ribs on as well for good measure)













Brisket.JPG



__ smokeschop
__ Apr 27, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello.  Lookin good so far.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 27, 2014)

Gonna be some good chewin !


----------



## smokeschop (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's the finished brisket... It was so tender and delicious.  Rubbed the brisket with pickle juice and mustard first, then a simple rub of pepper, salt, seasoned salt, and garlic powder (per John Lewis of La Barbeque in Austin).  Wrapped it at 155, pulled it off at 203.  Sat in cooler for 2 hours.  Started the cook at 9:30am.  Ate dinner at 6:00pm.  As of this post at 8:35pm, the Pit Barrel Cooker is still holding at 270 degrees on initial load of charcoal.   Brisket was great, but the best part of the meal might have been the "Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans"!  First time making those, won't be the last.













photo 2.JPG



__ smokeschop
__ Apr 27, 2014


















photo 1.JPG



__ smokeschop
__ Apr 27, 2014






Also threw on some baby back ribs using the Memphis dust recipe from amazingribs.com for a mid cook snack!













photo 3.JPG



__ smokeschop
__ Apr 27, 2014






Had these two blondes eyeballing me the whole time I was cooking....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















photo 4.JPG



__ smokeschop
__ Apr 27, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Apr 27, 2014)

SmokeSchop said:


> photo 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's is one of the prettiest briskets I have seen. That's beautiful. I can see this adding to the top of the list. That's worth breaking out a firebreather!

Cute blondes, long and curly or short and sassy........ LOL

Totally awesome post!

BTW where do ya lay your head down at night? That's sure some pretty weather you got there.


----------



## smokeschop (Apr 27, 2014)

Foamheart,

I am in The Woodlands, Tx, an hour north of Houston.  Go Rockets!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 27, 2014)

The Woodlands...... what a traffic jam! LOL.... I lived on Lake Conroe for a couple a years. It was back and forth to Interconn. Fly out Monday, come home Thursday or Saturday.....

They had a great custom butcher in Conroe back then!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 28, 2014)

That all looks terrific, and I LOVE the doggies!!!!!!! (I have three). What are their names? Great post! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smokeschop (Apr 28, 2014)

Foamheart,

The Woodlands is a great place to live... on the weekends!  Monday through Friday is a bit rough.  I work by the airport (IAH) so at least I am not driving all the way into downtown.  Haven't found me a good butcher yet (more lack of me trying, vs lack of good butchers), been relying on the meats from HEB mainly.  Typically been able to find some good "left-handed" briskets there...

Leah,

The one on the left is Lucy (a golden-doodle) and the one on the right is Cooper, a dog we were babysitting.  We got really lucky when we got Lucy, she is a great dog, and puts up with so much from my 4 year old son Klayton.  Don't know how someone gave her up (she is a rescue), she is just the sweetest dog.  What kind of dogs do you have?

Is it lunch time yet?  I am ready for leftovers already!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh SmokeSchop, that Lucy is just ADORABLE, as is your visitor!

I had FIVE dogs actually, though now it is just down to three remaining these days but they are sweet nonetheless!













DSCF4330.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 28, 2014






From left to right (all male and all "NON-shedders") are: Tabouli: He's a Miniature Schnoodle (Half Schnauzer, Half Poodle), and then Voss, (he's an American Cocker Spaniel), and then Steak Tatare, and he's a Tibetan Terrier who was a rescue and came to us very sick and with many issues (so he looks a little frail in this photo but is better now thankfully). So that's the current pack.

I cook for all three! (They ate bluefish and grilled camel today, along with fresh papaya, raw zucchini, and then some dry dog chow added in that is "Venison & Sweet Potato" without any corn, soy or wheat.

But I didn't mean to hijack your beautiful thread here, as your food and post was magnificent and so back to that!

Your Lucy and pal however, just stopped me in my tracks, being the dog lover that I am.

OK, here's to your great food! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello.  Gotta agree with my friend Foam on this one, GREAT LOOKIN BRISKET!!!  I just KNEW you had to be a Texas boy when I saw the picts.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great job.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeschop (Apr 28, 2014)

Leah,

I am a dog person as well, so love to chat about dogs anytime (wish I had more than one).  That's a handsome looking pack you got there, and it sounds like the eat good (and better than me!).   Lucy gets by with regular dog food (simple six ingredient one), augmented with some scraps from my kids dinner plates (for some reason my plate never has anything left on it).  She had a really good Easter, when her "grandmothers" made sure she got plenty of the turkey and ham I smoked.

Just checked out your blog, some good looking food there!

Cheers


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Smokeschop! How kind!

And Lucy must have LOVED Easter indeed! That's fabulous!!!!!

Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## smokeschop (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh, one thing I forgot to mention, the brisket was about a 12#'er.  It was slightly longer than the cooking space of the PBC.  As such, the bottom of the brisket (the flat in this case, as I hooked it through the point) was on the coals!  Over time it pulled away as the brisket shrank a bit.  Yet that end was just as tender and juicer as the rest of the point.  

Thanks everyone for all the kind words!  First time poster, so you have made this a fun experience!  I always knew I liked cooking, and now I think I may like talking about cooking almost as much.


----------



## hickorybutt (May 6, 2014)

This picture is money...  Tasty lookin' brisket.













photo 1.JPG



__ smokeschop
__ Apr 27, 2014


----------



## camping hoosiers (May 19, 2014)

Nice job! Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have been reading about the Pit Barrel Cooker and really like what I see so far... I think I'll be ordering one of these pretty soon...


----------



## smokeschop (Dec 17, 2014)

Hoosiers,

Hi highly recommend the PBC.  Very easy to use, food turns out tasty and juicy.


----------



## bobbehrooz (Sep 26, 2015)

I was wondering if you could help me understand why my brisket was dry with lots of liquid after wrapping.

I did my first brisket on the PBC following Nathan’s recommendation and I my brisket came out dry while a lot of liquid (1 ½ cup) had accumulated at end resting period when I opened the wrapping.

I got an approx 10 lb brisket flat from Costco, prepared the PBC charcoal the standard way and hung the brisket. After 3 hours at approx 270 brisket reached 160, wrapped it adding ½ cup apple juice and put it back on the rack, after 2 hours it reached 200, I stored it in a cooler for 1 hour and then unwrapped it and cut it. The brisket was dry while a lot of liquid (1 ½ cup) had accumulated.













20150920_190227.jpg



__ bobbehrooz
__ Sep 26, 2015


















20150920_191331.jpg



__ bobbehrooz
__ Sep 26, 2015


----------



## jaburr25 (Oct 5, 2015)

bobbehrooz said:


> I was wondering if you could help me understand why my brisket was dry with lots of liquid after wrapping.
> I did my first brisket on the PBC following Nathan’s recommendation and I my brisket came out dry while a lot of liquid (1 ½ cup) had accumulated at end resting period when I opened the wrapping.
> I got an approx 10 lb brisket flat from Costco, prepared the PBC charcoal the standard way and hung the brisket. After 3 hours at approx 270 brisket reached 160, wrapped it adding ½ cup apple juice and put it back on the rack, after 2 hours it reached 200, I stored it in a cooler for 1 hour and then unwrapped it and cut it. The brisket was dry while a lot of liquid (1 ½ cup) had accumulated.
> 
> ...


I am in no way an expert especially on a PBC. But it seems to me that you may have smoked it too hot and fast. IDK just a thought. No expert just an Ol fat boy from Texas...lol


----------



## vroomc14 (Feb 25, 2016)

Did you trim the fat well? I had a 10# from Costco and it turned out perfect:













20160124_123109.jpg



__ vroomc14
__ Feb 25, 2016


















20160124_143220.jpg



__ vroomc14
__ Feb 25, 2016


















20160124_143720.jpg



__ vroomc14
__ Feb 25, 2016






Will be doing another brisket this coming weekend! We used a 1/2 cup of beef broth for liquid, pulled it 160, wrapped pulled it again at 203, wrapped in towel and put in cooler for an hour and half.

PBC is the bomb!


----------

